# Eating at night = weight gain?



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

Yesterday I didn’t eat much throughout the day but had a big meal at 8 PM. I now feel really fat. Time is getting on and for a while now I’ve been used to eating later than what I used to, but the belief I was always told that eating anything at night causes weight gain is coming back. I remember venting to the grumpy night guard in my group gome about my problem with overeating and he would carelessly tell me to just “eat less” or “don’t eat after 7 PM”. I also haven’t been weighed in over a week and it’s making me really angry and nervous. I could have rapidly gained loads of weight because after the last time I was weighed I decided to starve myself, and that may have slown down my metabolism. I’m so scaeed and disoriented, what should I do?


----------



## KatieLadyMoon (Sep 18, 2020)

Hi. I just wanted to say, I noticed from your posts and have noticed for a while that it seems to me that you could be struggling with an eating disorder or problematic body issues. Both me and my nephew suffer from them. I can’t give any medical advice, but I do notice this had been bothering you lately. I just wanted to say, I understand what you’re going through and I’m looking out for you. You can always talk to me


----------



## Chriss6419 (12 mo ago)

Yes, it is true that when we eat food at night we mostly eat poorer food as well as eat more calories which lead us to gain weight more quickly.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I have read some conflicting studies on IM fasting; however, I do believe that eating past 7 p.m. does cause weight gain based based purely on anecdotal evidence. Mainly, that you are going to be continuously through the day spiking your blood sugar and pumping out insulin. That would increase your weight, so intuitively would I lean towards limiting an eating window from breakfast time to 5 hours or so prior to sleeping. Insulin is even released when you smell food. I sleep better on a very empty stomach, and tend to eat the most mid-day, when I need the calories for energy.


----------



## YarKi (Jul 3, 2021)

It is no doubt better not to eat late at night, especially if you didn't eat anything during the day. And of course, the result depends on your diet. I'm currently on the chicken and broccoli diet https://betterme.wоrld/articles/chicken-and-broccoli-diet/ It has many benefits like low calories, a high amount of protein, vitamins, minerals, etc. I usually don't eat late, but if it happens, I don't feel fat in the morning.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

It isn't that black & white - depends on our daily schedule too. Eating past some hour in the evening might not be best idea for people who have "ordinary" daily schedule but some people work night shifts and for them evening may be beginning of the day, so eating hours are different too. Probably not nearly all of them are overweight 

Gaining weight is tightly related to insulin tolerance - eating too many sugars and carbs in overall, contributes more to that than time on the clock


----------



## JudithwardMan63 (5 mo ago)

Hello, if you want to be in good shape, you should avoid eating at night and follow a diet that can help you get rid of extra kilograms. Consult a nutritionist if you don't have a diet. Also, you can take different food supplements like Ostarine and Ibutamoren, which can also help you eliminate unwanted kilograms. If you are interested, visit Buy SARMs for Sale | 3rd Party Verified | USA-Made | PureRawz for more information. I buy all my supplements from this website, and I am pleased with everything. They have great prices.


----------

